# Tournament etiquette



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Just want some thoughts on this subject. Actually had this happen to me last year. Fishing a pretty well known series, I wouldn't have expected this, but it did. My partner and I pulled up to a spot, now it's a community hole so it's not a secret place by any means. I had my trolling motor down and we both had just started fishing when another boat in the same tournament pulled up in front of me. I wouldn't have had a problem with that except for the fact that his big motor hit my trolling motor in the down position. Him and his partner started yelling at me that we were on his water. Couldn't believe it. There were about another 10 boats on the same area but rather than argue with the guy, we left. Just wanted some thoughts of what anyone else would have done.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

bassmaniac said:


> Just want some thoughts on this subject. Actually had this happen to me last year. Fishing a pretty well known series, I wouldn't have expected this, but it did. My partner and I pulled up to a spot, now it's a community hole so it's not a secret place by any means. I had my trolling motor down and we both had just started fishing when another boat in the same tournament pulled up in front of me. I wouldn't have had a problem with that except for the fact that his big motor hit my trolling motor in the down position. Him and his partner started yelling at me that we were on his water. Couldn't believe it. There were about another 10 boats on the same area but rather than argue with the guy, we left. Just wanted some thoughts of what anyone else would have done.


Id be yanking the guy out of his boat no questions asked


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Id be yanking the guy out of his boat no questions asked


That's exactly what my partner wanted to do. He picked up a rod with his ouce and a quarter and was getting ready to start firing.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Report it to tournament director..Maybe take some video for proof. All I know is escalating the situation never has a good outcome. You did right and spoke your peace and left..Keeping your dignity. But I'd definitely let the powers that be and other guys in the group now about this jerk off.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow...I woulda told him to go f himself...guy is a douchebag...his motor hit your boat??..those are fighting words...the tournament can wait...just me.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Wow...I woulda told him to go f himself...guy is a douchebag...his motor hit your boat??..those are fighting words...the tournament can wait...just me.


You know, I was just so completely shocked that someone would do that. It took me a little bit to


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

To get my thoughts together.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Probably would've jump on his boat and pummeled him but then that's why I don't to tournaments. Competition can bring out the worst in some people. I fish to relax. Not to stress that someone might beat me to a hole because they have an illegally badged 15 horse in a 9.9 lake. If you've got to cheat then you're priorities are screwed up.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

I would use your phone to video, then show it to the director of the tourney. If i get close to some one, i will find out which way they are going, and try not to cut them off. Talking is the best way, but if that don't work, report them to officials.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

That's crazy! I have never heard of something like that. Probably would said my peace and kept fishing. Videoing the situation of course. It's public water! No his water.


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

Had that happen last year with a lot of words said. I got my right of way and we hashed it out like gentlemen and now friends. Early morning + competitive nature can be a problem. Calling it his water is unacceptable. Boat numbers matter and are part of fishing.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

I would've tossed his assistant in the lake!! Then threw his boat keys in too!




bassmaniac said:


> Just want some thoughts on this subject. Actually had this happen to me last year. Fishing a pretty well known series, I wouldn't have expected this, but it did. My partner and I pulled up to a spot, now it's a community hole so it's not a secret place by any means. I had my trolling motor down and we both had just started fishing when another boat in the same tournament pulled up in front of me. I wouldn't have had a problem with that except for the fact that his big motor hit my trolling motor in the down position. Him and his partner started yelling at me that we were on his water. Couldn't believe it. There were about another 10 boats on the same area but rather than argue with the guy, we left. Just wanted some thoughts of what anyone else would have done.


email


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

emckean4 said:


> I would've tossed his assistant in the lake!! Then threw his boat keys in too!
> 
> 
> 
> email


Stupid about spelling


----------



## TigerTown5683 (Aug 29, 2015)

My initial reaction would have been to put a couple 9mm through his big motor. Probably in the end would have cut him off at some point. What's good for the goose as they say...


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Unfortunately some in bass tournaments feel entitled to their water. Saw this happen at a tourney a couple years ago. Most rules state to respect each other and give way when approaching another boat down a bank. If the troll motor is up and boat anchored then its a 50 yard (or other distance) clearance to that boat.
These rules vary but TBX tourneys require boats to be 100' away from another tourney boat before you can fish down a bank. You must be over 50' ahead of another boat before you can even turn around and fish back down that bank toward another boat.

Since you were not anchored you were in the right that asshat was in the wrong. Tournament's today can be full of asshats another reason I prefer to not fish them. Get it on video and file a protest if you feel strongly about it.

Its better to have somebody cut you off then to have another boat come within 3 feet of running over your 21' Ranger at full throttle like Ike Sniffle and I encountered a couple years ago. That anglers stupidly almost got us killed, all they could say was they got caught up in the moment.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I bet whoever that was would probably went crazy if the same thing happened to them. These situations are becoming more frequent. We need to respect each other and treat each other as we want to be treated. IMHO these guys need reported and possibly DQ'd for an event to cool their jets down. I also believe these are the same guys that speed through no wake zones and exhibit all kinds of bad behavior that weather you like it or not reflects on ALL of us. I think some circuits should have some form of on the water policing for idiots. Like the guys that speed in on plane on Wednesday nights so they will not be late. That **** should be stopped by the T.D. every time. Why do you think the majority of Portage Lakes homeowners detest bass anglers? Loud, obnoxious, speeding, waking, disregard of laws, etc. There is more anglers than water, so can't we all just get along?


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I agree. Should have reported them, but since they didn't follow up their first day with any weight to help them, I let it go. It was the second day of the year end tournament and the winner got a trip to the Bassmaster team championship. We went back to the same area later in the day with an empty livewell and caught 15lbs. And as I was boating our biggest fish of the day, I see them coming around the corner and watching the expressions was priceless. KARMA!


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Buzzking said:


> I bet whoever that was would probably went crazy if the same thing happened to them. These situations are becoming more frequent. We need to respect each other and treat each other as we want to be treated. IMHO these guys need reported and possibly DQ'd for an event to cool their jets down. I also believe these are the same guys that speed through no wake zones and exhibit all kinds of bad behavior that weather you like it or not reflects on ALL of us. I think some circuits should have some form of on the water policing for idiots. Like the guys that speed in on plane on Wednesday nights so they will not be late. That **** should be stopped by the T.D. every time. Why do you think the majority of Portage Lakes homeowners detest bass anglers? Loud, obnoxious, speeding, waking, disregard of laws, etc. There is more anglers than water, so can't we all just get along?


Great post Buzzking. Its unfortunate that some just cant understand that sportsmanship has to be displayed at all times. It looks bad on the anglers, the circuit, and bass fishing as a whole. Just because you own a bass boat doesn't mean your a tournament guy but some people on the water just look down on you since you "fit the mold".
Bass fisherman are their own worse enemies but I'm not going to get on my soapbox today.

I started tournament bass fishing in the late 70's and quit in the mid 90's. I was very fortunate and got to fish allot of great lakes and rivers around the country and Ohio. I fished from local pot tourneys to draw circuits such as Redman even the old OBTC even all the way to some national events.
In my time overall I never had many bad experiences on the water. Guys were pretty friendly, shared info, helped each other out.

Today I see bass tournaments and fisherman in a different light. Its not the same as it was years ago and I agree with buzz its getting worse. Why? Who knows maybe its the younger more aggressive anglers, the high tech boats, motors and electronics and maybe its just that we are not a kinder, gentler, nation anymore.
Its sad in a way but I choose to stay away from completive bass fishing and prefer to fish when I want and where I want today.
Oh you might see me out there here and there but my completive fires are not hot and I cant stand to be around the negativity I see at some tournaments today.
Be safe out there , respect each other and try to represent the sport of tournament bass fishing. If you do the right thing at least you can hold you head high and hopefully a trophy or two as well.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Well said. My partner is actually my son, he's 22 now and I've been trying to show him the right way to go about it. Sportsmanship and courtesy first. I've been doing this for over 10 years. Everstarts, BFL's, and federation tournaments and never experienced anything like that. Just don't understand how people justify acting that way. They put on a tournament jersey and they become KVD or something and everybody else stay out of the way.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

bassmaniac said:


> Well said. My partner is actually my son, he's 22 now and I've been trying to show him the right way to go about it. Sportsmanship and courtesy first. I've been doing this for over 10 years. Everstarts, BFL's, and federation tournaments and never experienced anything like that. Just don't understand how people justify acting that way. They put on a tournament jersey and they become KVD or something and everybody else stay out of the way.


Yea those tourney jerseys are a hoot...kind of like a superman cape. Overall the sportsmanship is pretty good but like I said its not what is was in the past in my eyes. Maybe I'm just getting to be an old geezer LOl.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

A few years back I was fishing the Mississippi river in Iowa, Their was a bass tourney going on(the big guys) we ran north up the river I set up on some rip rap and started working my way down. About 5 minutes later a pro set up at the other end and was working towards me,we were about 100 yds apart and I landed a 5lb bass, I was pretty happy so I held it up and showed this guy. He yelled something I couldn't make it out then he threw his rod down fired his boat and came right towards me, when he got close he gunned it and threw a wake right at us almost smashing us into the rocks, luckily I have good balance and stayed on the trolling motor, but that guy was a complete dick I yelled some profanities at him and my buddy wanted to chase him down, we couldn't catch his 250 horse motor though. he definetaly had no respect for me,


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

odell daniel said:


> A few years back I was fishing the Mississippi river in Iowa, Their was a bass tourney going on(the big guys) we ran north up the river I set up on some rip rap and started working my way down. About 5 minutes later a pro set up at the other end and was working towards me,we were about 100 yds apart and I landed a 5lb bass, I was pretty happy so I held it up and showed this guy. He yelled something I couldn't make it out then he threw his rod down fired his boat and came right towards me, when he got close he gunned it and threw a wake right at us almost smashing us into the rocks, luckily I have good balance and stayed on the trolling motor, but that guy was a complete dick I yelled some profanities at him and my buddy wanted to chase him down, we couldn't catch his 250 horse motor though. he definetaly had no respect for me,


While I'm sure he was an exception to the rule its another example of rude tourney bass fisherman putting the prize before common sense and sportsmanship. I hear some of the pros bitchin about followers and guys fishing their holes. They have to understand this is public water that is not closed and nobody owns the lake or any spots on it.
It would be like if the PGA had to hold tourneys during public play on a golf course. I'm sure that would be distracting to the golfers.
I know these guys make a living fishing which is great. But they need to understand the lakes and rivers they fish are somebody's back yard or local holes. In allot of cases they were given the areas they fished by others.
I'm not trying to down bass tournament fishing but be forewarned, there are some out there that will do anything to cash a check with common sense and sportsmanship to be all dammed.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no respect anymore. period


----------



## DTHO (Feb 7, 2012)

I can attest to some terrible bass tournament etiquette... while reading through this thread someone mentioned maybe its the young, more aggressive anglers... maybe that's true, but I think it comes in all shapes and sizes, I am 31 years old and competitive to a fault. Fishing at mosquito last weekend, just pulled up on a point, put my trolling motor in the water, creeping up on the point, when I notice on my left a ranger hauling a** to the same point, I'm maybe 50' from the shore line when he turns his motor off, hops up on the bow, throws his trolling motor in, now I am 40' from the shore, and casting... I had to stop casting while he passed between myself and the shore line, literally 10-15' from my boat...wife is curled up in the passenger seat (she looked like she was freezing to death)(not really anything to do with the story, but I thought it was funny)... I could not believe it... this guy was in his mid 60's early 70's... in a newer ranger, acting like a complete A hole. I know terrible etiquette happens in bass fishing, but I would like to think 95% of us know how to give space, don't cut someone off, if a boat is going one way on a shore line, either fish behind them, or go somewhere else.

I wasn't fishing in a tournament, just trying to learn the lake/practicing for a tournament in june. So I didn't say anything, I would have hoped my facial expression said all that needed to be said.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't get too mad when I'm in a tournament and another contestant does things like that. A tournament is a competition and I expect competitiveness. That's part of it.

However, if I'm fun fishing public water and some jackwagon pulls that crap because he thinks his entry fee in a tournament that I don't care about gives him the right to ruin my day, I lose my temper. This is why I avoid lakes during tournaments. I'm about one more issue from teaching someone how to swim.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Some people are just natural born a holes. You can't turn it off and on , they are just that way.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

odell daniel said:


> A few years back I was fishing the Mississippi river in Iowa, Their was a bass tourney going on(the big guys) we ran north up the river I set up on some rip rap and started working my way down. About 5 minutes later a pro set up at the other end and was working towards me,we were about 100 yds apart and I landed a 5lb bass, I was pretty happy so I held it up and showed this guy. He yelled something I couldn't make it out then he threw his rod down fired his boat and came right towards me, when he got close he gunned it and threw a wake right at us almost smashing us into the rocks, luckily I have good balance and stayed on the trolling motor, but that guy was a complete dick I yelled some profanities at him and my buddy wanted to chase him down, we couldn't catch his 250 horse motor though. he definetaly had no respect for me,



And for every 1 guy who "gets pretty happy" and holds up a 5 pounder - there are another 10 guys who want to stick a 5 pounder in the face of a guy they believe has a "stupid jersey", "too nice of a boat" or "thinks he owns the lake because he's a pro". These threads have been around since the inception of the internet. Ironically, I see far fewer posts on message boards from pros claiming that recreational fisherman aren't "allowed" on their water.

Here's my approach - and I consider myself to be pretty level headed. When you see a guy in a boat (bass boat in a tourney, jon boat crappie fishing, pontoon at a ramp, whatever) - just assume that they're oblivious! Hey, we were *ALL* dumb enough to buy boats in the first place! If you assume that they have no idea whats going on at all times, you can only be pleasantly surprised! I don't get mad at ramps and I see people lose their collective ****. Just assume that people are going to be a hot mess launching their boats. When I see a competitor in the tourney fishing towards me, I prepare to move around before it becomes a stand still. If you ask a guy where they're headed - 95% of the time the answer is amicable. Also - when I start mapping out where to start the morning of a tournament, I plan on having ONLY that spot to myself for the entire day. So, when I pull out of there - I know I'm dancing with competitors until weigh in. When you remove any expectation of common sense, it becomes much more difficult to be disappointed.


----------

